# Wheres all those trail cam bucks?



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

There have been some really nice pics from trail cams this past summer/fall posted on here. I was just wondering if anyone has harvested them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

My neibors kindly killed mine for me. How nice.


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

Killed by gun hunters the first and second days of gun season on neighboring farms. Two of our nice 2yr old bucks with GREAT potential for next year. Both of which we had within good bow range. The trail pics dont do them justice. You would not believe how nice the 8pt with the stickers on his bases was when he came in. He would have definetly been a great shooter next year.

the broke beam buck also was really nice. Great mass for a 2yr old. We saw Two of the shooters we had on camera, but obviously they kept just out of bow range. One reason they made it to 3yr+..they arent stupid! haaaa


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

This guy has made it..along with a couple other DANDYS!! We always go around and talk to the neighboring land owners to see what they have taken. Lets just hope to find some good sheds this spring !!!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This one was seen running lickity split out of harms way!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well he looks like he is enjoying himself!!! HA!!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Toxic said:


> This one was seen running lickity split out of harms way!



all while standing too! thats talent right there! my dogs cant even do that!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm in a tree near my place most of the rut and some after and I never see any hogs. My neighbor, who hunts coyote at night with night vision equipment, says "you would not believe the size and racks on some of the bucks he sees in the middle of the night in the same area I'm hunting in the daytime. He says they get that way by being completely nocturnal!! and you will never see them out in the daylight.(this from a guy who shot(legally!) a 12 pt(with not a huge rack!) that was he actualy weighed field dressed at 298! He went back and bagged the pile and weighed it-48 pounds. That's pretty close to 350 if I count right!!! He says he's seen bigger ones at night!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Toxic said:


> This one was seen running lickity split out of harms way!


Where did you find that picture of Marilyn Manson???


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

liquidsoap said:


> Where did you find that picture of Marilyn Manson???


HAhahahahaha....that is some funny stuff right there!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Man what kind of life is that. Someone putting out a buffet for you and being able to do that between the main course and desert

Scott


----------

